# Women TEch Priest



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone seen a model (not just 40k) that would make a good model for a woman techpriest or if women can be techpriests (sorry thats a fluff question)? I need one for a dark heresy game im doing and cant find anything. Maybe GSing some cleavage on a normal tech preist might help?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a female tech adept in one of the Cain novels...I can't see why not, fluff-wise. 

On the modeling side, never seen a female tech-priest model...I suppose you could start with a Necromunda ganger? If you try for the green stuff, just don't go overboard on the boobage...subtlety works much better with non-Sisters models :good:


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

There were female tech priests in the Grey Knights series. You may be better off going outside the GW realm of models and simply sculpting and adding bits to make them more imperial. The Coolminiornot store has a lot of different minis, perhaps peruse that and see if something strikes your fancy.

As I recall from the few times female techs have been described, some are so heavily augmented that until one speaks the person wouldn't even know they were female.


----------

